# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Traineras en Alqueva

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Acabo de volver de Villarreal, localidad pacense a 10 kilómetros de Olivenza, en la cola de Alqueva más cercana a Badajoz capital (unos 35 kilómetros), donde se ha celebrado una regata de traineras. Como aún no he podido revelar el reportaje, os voy a subir el enlace del artículo de prensa de hace unos días donde anunciaba el evento, y cuandom pueda os subiré mi reportaje. Este es el enlace:
http://www.europapress.es/extremadur...611135038.html

Y a continuación os copio la noticia:

En la zona entre Villarreal de Olivenza y Juromenha

El lago de Alqueva acogerá el próximo fin de semana una exhibición de traineras

    Organizado Club Náutico Marina Villarreal Alqueva Badajoz
    Universidad Pontevedra José Manuel Francisco
    Gran Romería Traineras
    Aula Cultura Caja Extremadura


MÉRIDA, 11 Jun. (EUROPA PRESS) -

   Las aguas del lago de Alqueva serán el escenario de una exhibición de traineras que tendrá lugar los días 16 y 17 de este mes, en la zona comprendida entre Villarreal de Olivenza y Juromenha.

   Organizado por el Club Náutico Marina Villarreal Alqueva Badajoz y bajo el título de Gran Romería de las Traineras, podrá disfrutarse de la presencia de destacados regatistas procedentes de Galicia, uno de los lugares de España con mayor tradición en este deporte.

   Las regatas del sábado día 16 darán comienzo a partir de las 18,00 horas, mientras la jornada del domingo día 17 comenzará a las 11,00 horas, informa la organización en nota de prensa.

   Además, la muestra en el lago de Alqueva se completa con la conferencia que pronunciará el viernes 15 de junio el profesor de la Universidad de Pontevedra José Manuel Francisco. La charla, que incluye proyecciones, tendrá lugar en el Aula de Cultura de Caja de Extremadura, en la Residencia Hernán Cortés de Badajoz a partir de las 20,00 horas, bajo el título 'Las culturas de las traineras, modelo de desarrollo en los lagos de Extremadura'.

   La jornada de fin de semana, compuesta por la exhibición de las traineras y de la conferencia, parte con el objetivo del Club Náutico Marina Villarreal Alqueva Badajoz de mostrar a la sociedad extremeña las posibilidades de ocio y entretenimiento que ofrecen los lagos de la región, al mismo tiempo que muestra la potencialidad de generación de riqueza y desarrollo que tienen los deportes náuticos para Extemadura.

   La Gran Romería de las Traineras está patrocinada por la Dirección General de Deportes del Gobierno de Extremadura, la Fundación Juventud y Deporte, la Diputación Provincial de Badajoz, el Ayuntamiento de Olivenza, Agua Los Riscos y Caja de Extremadura.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer me acerqué a Villarreal, y pude hacer algunas fotos de la regata de traineras; había tres traineras procedentes de Galicia, y antes de subiros mi reportaje, os paso un enlace de la edición digital de HOY de Badajoz, donde podéis ver un montón de fotos: http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/u...emadura-0.html

Y ahora os subo el reportaje fotográfico quen hice a pié del embalse de Alqueva, en los pantalanes de la marina de Villarreal:







Justo enfrente está el castillo de Juromenha:















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Con éstas termino:



















Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Aprovecho este hilo para poneros un enlace al periódico HOY de Badajoz, referido al "Descenso en piragua por Alqueva, desde Puente Ajuda al embarcadero de Villarreal", donde podéis ver un montón de fotos del citado descenso.

http://www.hoy.es/multimedia/fotos/r...larreal-0.html

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

